# Housekeeping



## HatedbyNeighbors (Feb 27, 2011)

Good Morning.

I recently discovered that I don't actually have social anxiety.

My problem is that I have an unusually large number of uncommunicative, uncooperative jerks in my life, many of whom I am related to by blood, or otherwise live in close proximity to. The result is that I don't fit in, leaving me feeling anxious and insecure, even around sane people.

I just need to do a little housekeeping and make room available for less hostile people.

I just wanted to share my good news. You guys have supported me for years, even if I never made my presence known.


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie (Mar 11, 2016)

Good for you. Hope you can find some new people who will add to your life instead of taking it away.

PS I used to be a housekeeper. It sucks lol


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Why do your neighbors hate you?


----------



## HatedbyNeighbors (Feb 27, 2011)

SA go0n said:


> Why do your neighbors hate you?


I'm told it's because I'm a 'glass is half full' kind of person surrounded by those who are the opposite. That's the simple version.

Otherwise, it's because I have more available parking than they do and I'm unwilling to share on their terms. I want to share on my own terms, or go my own way and just let them have the damn thing.

In other words, I don't know. These are things I have concluded through research and discussion with others. My neighbors wouldn't actually speak with me directly. They were fond of getting their points across by standing outside my open windows and loudly conversing about how much I, apparently, suck. Hence my reference to them as hostile. I think unhealthy is the better term. In my opinion, these people don't like themselves. Being normal, I declined to approach them. They're kinda scary.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh congrats. Yeah cutting negative/hostile people out of your life will help immensely.


----------



## Hope93 (Aug 22, 2016)

I know how you feel! I have had to deal with lots of negative people, one being my mum, who I had to distance myself because it was too overwhelming. Its sad if the person bringing negativism is your own mother, but I try to make it not affect me that much like before.


----------



## the misanthrope (Aug 15, 2016)

HatedbyNeighbors said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> I recently discovered that I don't actually have social anxiety.
> 
> ...


Good luck to you, and best wish's, I think everyone could use a little housecleaning, get rid of those obstructionists who hang around our necks like a mill stone.


----------

